# Another tank some questions



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I had an empty 40g breeder laying around with all the equipment for it so I figured eh why not. So I set it up I'm going with a African river biotope

Stocking will be
Congo tetras 
Kribensis pair

I have a small bristlenose pleco from another tank that I plan on transferring to the 40 (the exception to the biotope) 

My question is how many Congo tetras, and can I do 2 pairs of kribs in a tank this size? 

What other fish would work for this biotope?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would only put 1 pr. of kribs ; they can get extremely aggressive when trying to spawn..
i would put about 8 congos...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks... Back when I had the 55 I had two pairs and they didn't do much but I guess a 40is more cramped


----------

